# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vermoeidheid

## ilset

Hallo,

Ik ben nieuw hier en ik hoop dat mensen mij uit de brand kunnen helpen.

Ik ben 19 jaar en sinds een paar maanden heb ik heel erg last van vermoeidheid. Ik doe een opleiding en ik ben naar een dag school zo vermoeid dat ik meteen in slaap val en dus mijn werk voor de volgende dag niet af heb. Ik kan mij ook helemaal niet meer concentreren op schoolwerk. Als ik ergens aan begin weet ik niet meer wat ik moet doen, waar ik het moet zoeken en hoe ik moet beginnen. 

Ik ben begin dit jaar voor het eerst naar de huisarts geweest. Ik heb bloed laten prikken en daar kwam uit dat ik een licht te hoog aan schildklierhormonen had, maar de huisarts zei dat dat zo minimaal was (normaal als je net ziek bent geweest, had in de kerstvakantie griep) dat het deze klachten niet zou veroorzaken. Ze wil nog wel begin maart bloed laten prikken, maar ze verwacht dat daar niks uit komt.

Sinds een week of 2 heb ik ook last van extreme hoofdpijnen. Ik heb nog nooit migraine gehad, maar zo voelt het wel. Ik kan niet meer tegen licht en ik lig dan gewoon de hele dag in bed.

In mijn klas vind ik het moeilijk om over mijn probleem te praten. Ik ben bang dat mensen negatief gaan reageren als ik mijn werk weer eens niet af heb. Wat moet ik nu weer zeggen? Ik was moe? Ja, iedereen is druk, iedereen is wel eens moe, maar om daarom je werk niet af te hebben? Die reactie heb ik al gehad. Het is heel moeilijk om daarover te praten. Ook met mijn ouders kan ik er moeilijk over praten. Ik ben sowieso wel een brekebeen geweest in mijn jeugd (heb 5x iets gebroken en ontelbaar vaak iets gekneusd) en de laatste tijd ben ik ook heel vaak ziek. Als ik mijn vader daar iets over zeg, hoor ik weer een zucht en hoor ik hem fluisteren 'heeft ze weer wat..'. Ik voel mij erg onbegrepen en alleen.

Ik ben heel erg bang dat artsen niks kunnen vinden en de stempel burn-out, depressief of hypochonder op mij gaan plakken, terwijl ik zeker weet dat dat niet zo is. Ik heb mensen met een burn-out meegemaakt, en dit is heel anders. Ik vind mijn opleiding echt ontzettend leuk, ik ben super gemotiveerd en ik wil hier niet noodgedwongen mee stoppen. Mijn geest wil wel maar mijn lichaam niet!

Heeft er iemand advies of herkent iemand zich hierin?


groetjes, Ilse

----------


## Merpay

Hoi Ilse, wat rot dat je je zo moe voelt steeds! Heb er zelf ook last van gehad. Ik heb toen veel gehad aan het volgen van een e-cursus http://www.payproervaringen.nl/meer-...e-in-30-dagen/over sneller meer energie te krijgen. Ik hoop dat het helpt bij jou...

----------


## Esmaatje

Hallo Ilse,

Ik had ook zware klachten als het ging om mijn vermoeidheid. Ik heb toen een voedingstestje gedaan op internet en kwam er achter dat ik veel stofjes tekort kwam in mijn dagelijkse voeding. Ik ben toen op internet rond gaan kijken voor supplementen omdat ik gewoon niet dagelijks super gezond kan eten ivm. geld haha. Ik heb nu multivitamine van Eden Health. Ze zijn nog steeds een klein beetje prijzig, maar heeft mij wel echt heel erg geholpen met mijn vermoeidheid. je kan wel even kijken op de website van ze. Dit is een manier hoe ik het heb opgelost maar voor iedereen is dit verschillend natuurlijk.. Goodluck! http://www.edenhealth.nl/multivitami...nformatie.html

----------


## Aloe An

Hallo Ilse,

In onze voeding vandaag de dag zit niet alles wat het menselijk lichaam nodig heeft. Ik weet van aloevera dranken dat daar 200 verschillende soorten voedingsstoffen in zitten. Dan heb ik het niet over die groene flessen uit de suppermarkt, (dat is gewoon suikerwater met een drup aloevera) maar de dranken van Forever. Deze dranken ontgiften je lichaam en vullen het tekort in je lichaam aan, waardoor je je energieker zult gaan voelen. Tevens zorgt het voor een beter immuunsysteem. Let wel, het is geen medicijn maar een voedingssupplement. Eéntje die ieder mens in zijn voedingspatroon zou moeten hebben... Kijk maar es op www.annette4aloe.myflpbiz.com , als je op producten klikt en zoekt op nr 15 krijg je info over de drinkgel. Klik je het plaatje aan wordt het uitgebreider uitgelegd. Probeer het! Baat het niet schaadt het niet, maar ik weet zeker dat je er gezonder door gaat voelen! Veel succes, groetjes An

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik je raag in mijn praktijk hebben.

----------


## Silvi

Wat heftig Ilse. Wel mooi uitgebreid uitgeschreven. 19 jaar en dan dit allemaal al meemaken. Ik weet wel iemand die je kan helpen. Hij is echt heel goed en niet duur ook. Kijk maar eens op http://www.d-myorg.nl Hij is nog niet heel lang bezig, dus hij zal nog wel tijd hebben.

----------

